
Real-Time Object Detection with Phoenix and Python - alvises
https://www.poeticoding.com/real-time-object-detection-with-phoenix-and-python/
======
rhizome31
Congrats for the detailed post. I had a quick glance and was surprised you
didn't mention ErlPort. It seems it could simplify things a bit or am I
missing something?

~~~
gallexme
Erlport isn't in development anymore(hasnt it been replaced by ports?) , and
the ports system of erlang and elixir nowadays is perfectly fine, a new
porcelain would be cool tho

~~~
rhizome31
Ports aren't a replacement for ErlPort, they're a pre-existing mechanism of
Erlang/OTP. ErlPort is a library that makes it easy to use ports with Ruby and
Python. It's not actively developped but the community has managed to keep it
compatible with recent Erlang/OTP releases. In my experience it works well and
makes it a breeze to call Python from Elixir.

